# Instructor recommendations for children Queen Camel, Somerset.



## Shazzababs (25 May 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking for recommendations for a freelance instructor to come out and teach my son (we have a pony), and probably his friend i.e. As a shared hour with them getting 30mins each.

Son is currently on the lead rein, so it would be pretty much from scratch.  We are not 'born and bred' in the area, so don't really have the horsey connections locally yet to know who is good with the little ones.  I was planning on teaching him myself, but I have decided that my running backwards while teaching days are too far behind me .  Also teaching your own kids is far harder than someone else's!

Does anyone have any suggestions?  

The Sparkford Vale is the local Pony club, does anyone know who they use for their minis?

I'm currently working on the transport, so someone who would come out would be best, but it won't be long before we could go to someone.


----------



## embu (28 May 2015)

Hi, a good starting point is the BHS website, they also have an 'area search' - I think it may be a little out of date, but I contacted a few and got some replies.... Good luck


----------



## skewbaldmillie (6 June 2015)

In have mine near queen camel not sureif he will do lead rein but ed Hobbs in south barrow certainly teaches kids at his yard with a huge arena. Try ringing him I think lessons are quite expensive but worth it.


----------



## Shazzababs (7 June 2015)

hmm yes I've heard good things about South Barrow Equestrian too, and its only a couple of miles down the road.  

I'm not sure if he teaches tinies either, but definately worth a ring.


----------



## skewbaldmillie (3 July 2015)

Shazzababs said:



			hmm yes I've heard good things about South Barrow Equestrian too, and its only a couple of miles down the road.  

I'm not sure if he teaches tinies either, but definately worth a ring.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen some very small kids doing trotting poles and bouncing around up there so he probably would, if not definitely worth using as soon as the little one comes off the lead rein


----------



## skewbaldmillie (3 July 2015)

Sara greenwood and Julie braddon do the minis at bv I think. Sara does the jumping and julie does some assessments for their camp. Not sure if the do lessons outside of the PC


----------

